# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Αύξηση της CPK

## Playmobil

Σήμερα ένιωσα έντονη αδιαθεσία και πονοκέφαλο (τον οποίο έχω επι μονίμου βάσεως εδώ και 4-5 μερούλες), αδιαθεσία με την έννοια της αδυναμίας (σε σημείο που σε μια στιγμή στον καφέ ένιωσα να σβήνω). Μετά τις εξετάσεις ρουτίνας ο ιατρός απεφάνθη πως είναι από κούραση και στρες (εκρεμεί η εξέταση σε οφθαλμίατρο που θέλω να κάνω για πιθανή αύξηση της μυωπίας, μήπως και για αυτό οφείλεται ο πιθανός λάθος αριθμός των φακών που φοράω αλλά αυτό από Δευτέρα). Όσον αφορά την γνωμάτευση βασίστηκε στην υψηλή τιμή του CPK, όπως χαριτολογώντας μου είπε καις μύες και να ξεκουραστώ 4-5 μέρες. Η τιμή της είναι 627 με όρια 0 - 170. Το πρόγραμμα προπόνησής μου είναι 6 φορές την εβδομάδα 1 ώρα βάρη και 45 λεπτά διάδρομο στο 6 - 6,5, ενώ η διατροφή που ακολουθώ είναι παρόμοια με του Sourlas στο περσινό Summer cuting που έκανε, με την διαφορά ότι τα συμπληρώματά μου είναι πρωτεϊνη Whey, κρεατίνη εδώ και 4-5 μέρες καιβιταμίνες Vitamigen (μια φορά την ημέρα).
 Τι πισεύετε για την γνωμάτευση; Δεν γνωρίζω αλλά νομίζω ότι οι τιμές αυτές της CPK αν και φαίνονται πολύ υψηλές δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικές γοα τα χαρακτηριστικά της... Τι λέτε; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## RUHL

πηγες μετα την προπονηση ειχες προπονηση τις 2 τελευτεες μερες?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντα μετά απο προπόνηση είναι ανεβασμενες οι τιμές του CPK γι αυτό πρέπει να επαναλαμβανονται μετά απο ξεκουραση και οι τιμές που είχες είναι σε λογικά πλαίσια για εξετάσεις μετά απο κουραση .

----------


## Tuff

ΜΗ φοβασαι εγω εχω χτυπησει μεχρι και 3500.
Αν υπαρχουν αλλες ενοχλησεις και ειναι ψηλα θα ελεγα οτι καλο θα ηταν να γινεται και το ισοενζυμο cpk mb που δειχνει τυχον προβλημα στην καρδια

----------


## Playmobil

Ναι Ruhl τελευταία προπόνηση έκανα την Τρίτη λόγω υποχρεώσεων (εξεταστική κλπ.). Άρα Ηλία δεν παίζει να είναι από υπερπροπόνηση λόγω είτε έντασης είτε ελλιπούς διατροφής έτσι; Κρίμα από την μια θα ήθελα να το αποδώσω εκει γιατί δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω τους λόγους της έντονης πίεσης στο κεφάλι και της αδιαθεσίας τις τελευταίες μέρες... Και αυτό με τον οφθαλμίατρο το εναποθέτω σαν τελευταία λύση αλλά δεν παίζει... Ίσως το καταραμένο το άγχος τι να πω...
 Εφόσον δεν είναι υπερπροπόνηση βουρ από αύριο και πάλι gym  :01. Smile Wide:  ( έλεγα να χαλαρώσω μέχρι Τρίτη )

----------


## Muscleboss

συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο και τιμή. καμία ανησυχία εφόσω όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι φυσιολογικά.  :01. Wink:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Playmobil

Ευχαριστώ Muscleboss... Παρεπιπτόντως παιδιά την υπερκόπωση πως την καταλαβαίνουμε;

----------


## NASSER

Να κοιταξεις την πιεση σου σε τρεις διαφορετικες στιγμες την μερας. Πρωι, μετα την προπονηση και το βραδυ. Ειναι πιθανον να ειναι απο χαμηλη πιεση. Υπαρχει και η περιπτωση να περνας μια μορφη ιοσης. Η γνωματευση ειναι πληρως φυσιολογικη. Δεν υπαρχει λογος ανυσηχιας. Περαστικα!

----------


## RUHL

> .. Παρεπιπτόντως παιδιά την υπερκόπωση πως την καταλαβαίνουμε;


Ενδιαφερον αυτο μηπως ξερει κανενας αν με καμια εξεταση μπορουμε να δουμε καποιες τιμες και να πουμε οτι υπερπροπονουμαστε? οχι απαρετητα CPK γενικα μηλαω αν υπαρχει τετοιο πραμα?

----------


## NASSER

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Playmobil
> 
> .. Παρεπιπτόντως παιδιά την υπερκόπωση πως την καταλαβαίνουμε;
> 
> 
> Ενδιαφερον αυτο μηπως ξερει κανενας αν με καμια εξεταση μπορουμε να δουμε καποιες τιμες και να πουμε οτι υπερπροπονουμαστε? οχι απαρετητα CPK γενικα μηλαω αν υπαρχει τετοιο πραμα?


Υπαρχει η μυικη βιοψια η οποια ειναι λιγο εποδυνη και θελει χρονο. Αξιζει να το κανει καποιος για να ξερει την μυικη του συσταση και να παρει πολλες απαντησεις σχετικα με το σωμα του.
Μυικη βιοψια κανουν αυτη την περιοδο στοΕργαστηριο Εργοφυσιολογιας στα ΤΕΦΦΑ Θεσσαλονικης για εργαστηριακες ερευνες με περισσοτερη εμφαση στους αθλητες του ββ και τους αθλουμενους με βαρη ανω των 5 χρονων.
Αξιζει να το δοκιμασετε!

----------


## ktsam

Έκανα τις περιοδικές μου εξετάσεις και ήταν άψογες ακτός από τη CPK η οποία ήταν στο διπλάσιο του άνω ορίου. Ο μικροβιολόγος βέβαια δε φάνηκε ανήσυχος.

Μήπως ξέρει κανένας τι παίζει μ' αυτό?

----------


## Μαρία

Μην αγχώνεσαι καθόλου,οταν γυμναζόμαστε ανεβαίνει και η CPK είναι και δείκτης κόπωσης της καρδιας και στο διπλάσιο που λες παλι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.Εμενα μετα απο ημιμαραθώνιο τον Ιανουάριο είχε πάει 270(φυσ.τιμ 10-190)και οταν είδα τις εξετασεις χαρηκα κιόλας γιατι αν δεις CPK μαραθωνοδρομων θα καταλάβεις,απο 1000 και πάνω φτανει ο δείκτης αλλα οι γιατροι δεν ανησυχουν επειδη για όσους γυμναζονται είναι φυσιολογικότατο!

----------


## Levrone

αναμενομενο να διαβασεις κατι τετοιο σε φορουμ ατομων που γυμναζονται..

χωρις να σε ξερω, δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος αγχους..

----------


## Muscleboss

όπως τα είπε η μαρία, και εγώ κατά καιρούς έχω δεί τρελές τιμές και σε μένα και σε άλλους... αν απέχεις λίγες μέρες από την προπόνηση πριν κάνεις τις εξετάσεις οι τιμές θα είναι πιο κοντά στα φυσιολογικά όρια.

η πλάκα είναι οτι οταν εχα κάνει πρωτη φορά αυτη την εξέταση γυρωα στα 20, ο γιατρός (στη κοσμάρα του) είχε τρομοκρατήσει τους γονείς μου...  :08. Spank: 

ΜΒ

----------


## sctp

1200~ ηταν το ρεκορ μου,οταν πρωτοξεκινησα πηγαινα και εκανα βαρη 5! φορες την εβδομαδα,ολα σε κοπωση καμια 12αρια σετ..μαπα διατροφη κτλ. απ'οσο ξερω τα νεφρα κλαταρουν απο 9000 CPK και πανω αλλα γενικα χρονιες καταστασεις με μεγαλες τιμες (400+?) δεν θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο

----------


## Zuki1000k6

Οπως λενε και τα υπολοιπα παιδια δεν συντρεχει λογος ανυσηχιας...Σε προσφατες εξετασεις αιματος και μενα ηταν στο 300(οριο 240) και ειχα σταματησει για 7 μερες να φανταστεις πριν κανω την εξεταση.

Ελα μου ομως που ηταν και η μανα μου μαζι οτα ειδε ο γιατρος τις εξετασεις... :01. Confused: Πραγματικα οπως ειπε και ο Muscleboss τρομοκρατηθηκε,μονο οτι δεν ειμαι ετοιμος να πεθανω της ειπε... :01.Ftou:

----------


## ktsam

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες

----------


## eas2000

10 μερες τουλάχιστον αποχή από οποιαδηποτε αθλητικη δραστηριοτητα πριν τις εξετάσεις και το προηγούμενο βράδυ να μην έχεις φαει κρεας

----------


## Niiick

το δικο μου ρεκορ 680. .

----------


## nik

> το δικο μου ρεκορ 680. .


ΤΙ λέτε ρε παιδιά εγώ έχω φίλο που το έχει φτάσει 6.000, όποιος θέλει το πιστεύει.

----------


## dio32

οπως τα λεει ο τιτιλος τι αλο θα ακουσουμε.λοιπον πριν λιγο γυρισα απο ενα κομπογιατιντη γιατρο ρε φουστη μου τα διπλωματα απο που τα περνουμε θελω να μαθω?
λοιπον με ειχε παει η μανα μου σε εναν δικο της γιατρο εγω εχω θεμα με το συκοτι και το ψαχνω μονος μου με δικους μου γιατρους.

με παει η μανα μου σε εναν γιατρο δικος της ο γιατρος ειδικοτητα γενικος γιατρος δηλαδη τριχες κατσαρες,κοιταει τις εξετασεις μου και βλεπει την cpk στα 600 και αρχιζει και μου λεει τωρα το παραμυθι οτι πρεπει να σταματησεις το γυμναστηριο γιατι η cpk σου εινα ανεβασμενη και σε λιγο καιρο θα αρχισουν οι μυς σου να λιωνουν απο το γαλακτικο οξυ με αποτελεσμα μετα να αρχισουν να νεφρα σου να υπολειτουργουν και σε μερικα χρονια να χρειαζεσε αιμοκαθαρση,χαχα,ποσο μαμακας μπορει να ειναι πειτε μου παιδια,δεν σταθηκε που εχω ανεβασμενη γ-gt σταθηκε σε αυτο.

του λεω εγω με την σειρα μου,γιατρε εγω ξερω ατομα που εχουν cpk 3000 εδω και χρονια και δεν εχουν παθει τιποτα,του λεω εμεις που ειμαστε αθλητες εχουμε αλες τιμες απο τον κοινο ανθρωπο που δεν αθλειτε,ε με το που το λεω αυτο με εδιωξε .
αυτα τα λιγα οι αρμοδιοι αμα κρινουν να το βαλουν αλου το ποστ σε αλη κατηγορια ας το μετακινησουν.

----------


## Muscleboss

μη δίνεις σημασία, το έχουμε ξαναναφέρει το θέμα. εγώ αν πήγαινα σήμερα μετά από τη χτεσινή προπόνηση ποδιών θα μου έβγαζε 5χίλιαρο για πλάκα...

ΜΒ

----------


## Levrone

μην κολλας, προχωρα μπροστα λεμε..

----------


## dio32

με εκνευριζει παιδια το ποσο ασχετοι ειναι,συν που σου χαλανε την ψυχολογια με αυτα που λενε,λεγοντε τετοια πραγματα?οτι σε λιγα χρονια θα καταστραφουν τα νεφρα σου και μετα πας για αιμοκαθαρση.

αυτος ο γιατρος πρεπει να ψηλωθει,εχω που εχω τρεχαματα με το συκοτι μου τρεχω σε γιατρους και ακρη δεν βρισκω μου εχει καταστραφει η χρονια μια ξεκιναω γυμναστηριο μια σταματαω για να κανω εξετασεις αιματος για να δουμε αμα οφειλοταν το γυμναστηριο για την αυξημενη γ-gt εχω κοψει και τα συμπληρωματα αν και  ξερω οτι δεν φταινε αυτα,αλα λεω ωστε να βγαινουν καθαρες οι εξετασεις.

αλα αυτο ψαχνω να βρω εναν σοβαρο γιατρο να μου δωσει μια απαντηση και τιποτα,τι να πω υπαρχουν πολλοι ασχετοι.

----------


## Levrone

αυτο με τη cpk ειναι οντως ασχετοσυνη..

απαραδεκτο..

τοτε που σταματησες προπονησεις δεν την ειδες σε φυσιολογικες τιμες τη cpk?

----------


## dio32

> αυτο με τη cpk ειναι οντως ασχετοσυνη..
> 
> απαραδεκτο..
> 
> τοτε που σταματησες προπονησεις δεν την ειδες σε φυσιολογικες τιμες τη cpk?


επειδη απο τον οκτωβριο τρεχω γενικα.εχω κανει 3 φορες εξετασεις αιματος την πρωτη φορα η 661 την δευτερη φορα επεσε στα 350 με μια εβδομαδα αποχη απο την προπονηση και την τριτη φορα μετα απο 20 ημερες αποχη απο προπονηση επεσε στα 250 παλι παντος πανω απο το οριο ειναι.αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι γ-gt και οχι τοσο η cpk

----------


## Levrone

> αυτο που με απασχολει ειναι γ-gt και οχι τοσο η cpk


δεκτο.

να σου πω, αλλες τιμες σχετικες με ηπαρ?

τρανσαμινασες? αλκαλικη φωσφαταση? και αυτες ψηλα?

----------


## dio32

λοιπον να σου πω καλυτερα και λεπτομερεις,εκατσα και βρηκα τις εξετασεις μου.
7/10/09 sgot 39 sgpt 66 γ-gt 68,φωσφαταση αλαλικη 55 μια χαρα δηλαδη.
16/11/09 εδψ ειναι μια εβδομαδα απο αποχη απο προπονηση και 1,5 μηνα κομενα τα συμπληρωματα.sgot 29 μια χαρα δηλαδη spt 51 γ-gt 52 κρεατινινη και φωσφατικη δεν βαζω ειναι μια χαρα.
17/.12/09 20 ημερες αποχη απο γυμναστηριο sgpt 61 ανεβηκε εδω και γ-gt 63,παλι ανεβηκαν αυτες οι δυο τιμες.

----------


## Μαρία

Μαραθωνοδρομος φιλος μου πηγε μετα απο μαραθωνιο για εξετασεις,cpk 10000!!!Ο γιατρος φρικαρε τελειως τον κοιταζε σαν εξωγηινο μεχρι  να καταλαβει τι συμβαινει(οτι το παιδι ειναι αθλητης)και να ηρεμισει δεν τον αφηνε να φυγει απο το ιατρειο χαχαχαχα.Να στο διηγειται ο αθλητης και να γελας τιποτ΄άλλο. :01. ROFL:

----------


## Niiick

ρε παιδια και εγω εχω παει το cpk στο 8εο και εχω φιλους με πολυ υψηλοτερο αλλα δεν ειναι παντα καλο να υπαρχει 5000 και 8000 cpk οχι να το καμαρωνουμε κιολας.

----------


## Muscleboss

^ Niiik μη ψαρώνεις, δε καμάρωσε κανένας για 5000 cpk. Εγώ πλάκα έκανα όταν είπα 5000. 
Συνήθως οι τιμές μου κυμαίνονται μεταξύ 300 και 550, ανάλογα. με τις υπόλοιπες εξετάσεις σε απόλυτα φυσιολογικές τιμές.

ΜΒ

----------


## the_big_litho

Κλασσικο αποτελεσμα αν προπονεισαι τις τελευταιες μερες πριν τις εξετασεις...

Εκανα πριν 3 βδομαδα και ειχα cpk 2800 και αυτη τη φορα ο παθολογος δεν μου ειπε τπτ, τοσες φορες τον ειχα κραξει για το ολο θεμα, εμαθε και κατι.. :01. Mr. Green: ..

----------


## Niiick

εγω εχω δει οτι εξαρταται αμεσα με τις ποσες φορες κανω προπονηση τη βδομαδα. εαν κανω 3 ειναι αισ8ητα λιγοτερο απο το αν κανω 5..

Ειχα διαβασει μια ερευνα που τους εδιναν βιτ Ε  και το cpk ειχε μειωθει αρκετα αρα και οι ελευθερες ριζες και ο εκφυλισμος των κυταρων αλλα τους δινανε 1400 ΙU νομιζω παρα πολυ..

----------


## zarras

παλι καλα που δε σου ειπει οτι 8α πα8εις και ραβδομυόλυση .....

----------


## jojos46

Καλησπερα...


Το κακο με τους ασχετους ειναι πως με την ιατρικη τους ιδιοτητα επιρρεαζουν πολυ
ευκολα τους γονεις δημιουργοντας μουρμουρα κτλ...
Αντε να εξηγησεις στην μανα σου τι γινεται.... :01. Unsure:

----------


## zarras

ξες κατι m8, δικιο εχεις, σιγα μη πιστεψει εσενα απο εναν που το εχει σπουδασει, ελα ομως λιγο στη θεση τους.... νομιζω το ιδιο 8α καναμε και εμεις αν δεν γνωριζαμε

----------


## Billy

οι τρανσαμινάσες και το γGt ανεβαίνουν και από την διατροφή, κάποια εποχή έτρωγα πάτα πολύ Πρωτεϊνούχα φαγητά και επιπλέον whey χωρίς όμως να κάνω και την ανάλογη προπονηση (το έκανα επειδή ήμουν σε ανάρρωση) και οι τρανσαμινάσες είχαν ανέβιει στο High end μετά από κανα 2-3 μηνες.


Οταν περιόρισα την πρωτεϊνη έπεσαν σημαντικά.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε παιδια οι τρανσαμινάσες , αλκαλική φωσφατάση , ολικη χολεριθρύνη είναι φυσιολογικο σε εναν ββερ η που γυμνάζετε να είναι λίγο πάνω απο το κανονικό εδω οι τιμές που ανέφερες δεν είναι ανυσηχητικες , επειδη ένας που γυμνάζετε καταναλώνει και μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες τροφής αρα και το σικώτι δουλεύει παραπάνω οπότε είναι φυσιολογικό κάποιες τιμες να είναι λίγο τσιμπιμένες .
σε άλλους μπορεί να είναι νορμάλ εγω θυμάμε είχα κάνει στα μεσα της προετοιμασίας μου το 97 για το παγκόσμιο και ήταν μεσα στα φυσιολογικα όρια, σε άλλον ήταν ανεβασμένα αλλα υπάρχουν καποια όρια που απο κεί και πάνω πρέπει να ανησυχείς . 
αν καμια μέρα φας σαβούρα η τηγανιτα και πιείς κανενα ποτηρακι παραπάνω και κάνεις εξετασεις θα είναι ανεβασμένες αλλα αυτα δεν είναι πραγματικα παίζει ρόλο και πότε κάνουμε τις εξετασεις τι έχουμε φαει την προηγούμενη μέρα

----------


## NICK7

Εμενα ηταν 580 αλλα ειμαι και 17 χρονων.

----------


## Eddie

Εγω δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι αφου λεμε οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο να υπαρχουν τοσο χαμηλα ορια.Ας βαλουν ενα οριο 1000 ας πουμε να μη μας τρομοκρατουν χωρις λογο.


Εγω την τελευταια φορα ειχα 515.

----------


## eas2000

Πόσες μέρες ήταν η τελευταία προποηση πριν τις εξετάσεις?
απόλυτα φυσιολογικό μην ανησυχεις

----------


## NICK7

Εγω ειχα κανει βλακεια την προηγουμενη μερα πριν τις εξετασεις ειχα παει γυμναστηριο!!!

----------


## γιοργος

> ΤΙ λέτε ρε παιδιά εγώ έχω φίλο που το έχει φτάσει 6.000, όποιος θέλει το πιστεύει.


6000?Εγώ έφτασα στα διπλάσια!12000!!!Χωρίς να σου κάνω πλάκα Το θέμα δεν είναι πόσο ψηλά αλλά αλλά για πόσο καιρό και αν ο οργανισμός σου θα αντέξει!Μάλιστα οι γιατροί τα παίξανε!Σε μία μέρα κινδύνευσαν πολλά όργανά μου αλλά ευτυχώς το κατάλαβα αμέσως μόλις μου συνέβη μου έβαλαν και 9 ορούς(4 πρώτοι σε 2 ώρες)και ο οργανισμός μου το άντεξε Τώρα ακόμα πίνω 3 μπουκάλια νερό την μέρα για να συνέλθω Παρόλα καμία ζημιά εσωτερικά(ούτε εξωτερικά)

----------


## Eddie

> 6000?Εγώ έφτασα στα διπλάσια!12000!!!Χωρίς να σου κάνω πλάκα Το θέμα δεν είναι πόσο ψηλά αλλά αλλά για πόσο καιρό και αν ο οργανισμός σου θα αντέξει!Μάλιστα οι γιατροί τα παίξανε!Σε μία μέρα κινδύνευσαν πολλά όργανά μου αλλά ευτυχώς το κατάλαβα αμέσως μόλις μου συνέβη μου έβαλαν και 9 ορούς(4 πρώτοι σε 2 ώρες)και ο οργανισμός μου το άντεξε Τώρα ακόμα πίνω 3 μπουκάλια νερό την μέρα για να συνέλθω Παρόλα καμία ζημιά εσωτερικά(ούτε εξωτερικά)


Καταρχας καλως ηρθες!!

Το νουμερο που λες ειναι υπερβολικα υπερβολικο!Απο τι ανεβηκε τοσο πολυ?Και το νερο που οφελει,για να καθαρισεις γρηγοροτερα?

----------


## γιοργος

> Καταρχας καλως ηρθες!!
> 
> Το νουμερο που λες ειναι υπερβολικα υπερβολικο!Απο τι ανεβηκε τοσο πολυ?Και το νερο που οφελει,για να καθαρισεις γρηγοροτερα?


Δεν κατάλαβα λεπτομέρειες :Όταν γυμνάζεσαι οι μύες εκκρίνουν κάποιο υγρό που αναγκαστικά περνάει από τα νευρά!Σε εμένα ήταν τόσο πολύ που υπήρχε κίνδυνος να καταστραφούν!Το νερό είναι για καθαρισμό!Το νούμερο ανέβηκε γιατί είχα να γυμναστώ περίπου 1 χρόνο και έπεσα με τα μούτρα για 5 συνεχόμενα μέρες , σήκωνα βάρη κ.λ.π.Πάντως ούτε που το φανταζόμουν οτι το νούμερο μπορεί να ανέβει τόσο πολυ

----------


## Eddie

> Δεν κατάλαβα λεπτομέρειες :Όταν γυμνάζεσαι οι μύες εκκρίνουν κάποιο υγρό που αναγκαστικά περνάει από τα νευρά!Σε εμένα ήταν τόσο πολύ που υπήρχε κίνδυνος να καταστραφούν!Το νερό είναι για καθαρισμό!Το νούμερο ανέβηκε γιατί είχα να γυμναστώ περίπου 1 χρόνο και έπεσα με τα μούτρα για 5 συνεχόμενα μέρες , σήκωνα βάρη κ.λ.π.Πάντως ούτε που το φανταζόμουν οτι το νούμερο μπορεί να ανέβει τόσο πολυ


Συνηθως ανεβαινει τοσο στους δρομεις μεγαλων αποστασεων.Επισης για καλυτερη αξιολογηση χρειαζεται 10 μερες αποχη απ τα βαρη.

----------


## γιοργος

> Συνηθως ανεβαινει τοσο στους δρομεις μεγαλων αποστασεων.Επισης για καλυτερη αξιολογηση χρειαζεται 10 μερες αποχη απ τα βαρη.


Φταίει και το οτι έκανα ατελείωτο διάδρομο.Πάντως αν δεν το είχα καταλάβει όταν το κατάλαβα να κάνω εξετάσεις τώρα θα ήμουν...τέζα

----------


## primordial

> Φταίει και το οτι έκανα ατελείωτο διάδρομο.Πάντως αν δεν το είχα καταλάβει όταν το κατάλαβα να κάνω εξετάσεις τώρα θα ήμουν...τέζα


Δεν φταίει μόνο αυτό.... μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας....
ναι μεν η προπόνηση ανεβάζει πολύ τα επίπεδα της CPK, αλλά κ εμείς με τον τρόπο μας (διάφορα μπλιμπλίκια) συμβάλλουν στην αύξησή της. 
Για να ανέβει τόσο πολύ το επίπεδο της cpk, να φτάσει στο 12000, μόνο με την προπόνηση, σε πρώτη φάση θα πρέπει να έχει καταβολιστεί ο οργανισμός σου.
Έκανες κ εξετάσεις για την καρδιά σου αφού είδες αυτα τα επίπεδα cpk???

----------


## γιοργος

> Δεν φταίει μόνο αυτό.... μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας....
> ναι μεν η προπόνηση ανεβάζει πολύ τα επίπεδα της CPK, αλλά κ εμείς με τον τρόπο μας (διάφορα μπλιμπλίκια) συμβάλλουν στην αύξησή της. 
> Για να ανέβει τόσο πολύ το επίπεδο της cpk, να φτάσει στο 12000, μόνο με την προπόνηση, σε πρώτη φάση θα πρέπει να έχει καταβολιστεί ο οργανισμός σου.
> Έκανες κ εξετάσεις για την καρδιά σου αφού είδες αυτα τα επίπεδα cpk???


Αν εννοείς οτι μπορεί να πήρα τίποτα ουσίες δεν πήρα τίποτα!Όσο για την καρδιά δεν είναι αυτή που εχει το πρόβλημα(πιστεύω)αλλά τα νευρά και το συκώτι

----------


## 1994ant

Γεια σε όλους,
την Πέμπτη το πρωί έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος... όλα ήταν μια χαρά εκτός από την CPK την οποία βρήκαν 1252... ο γιατρός είπε ότι δεν είναι τίποτα και είπε να ξανακάνουμε τις εξετάσεις την άλλη εβδομάδα (ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΗΝ)... Την Πέμπτη, την Παρασκευή, το Σάββατο και σήμερα ήμουν σε πλήρη ηρεμία... Αύριο αρχίζω προετοιμασία με την ομάδα (ποδοσφαίρου) και ρωτάω εγώ τώρα... Να κάνω προπονήσεις απο αύριο μέχρι την Πέμπτη και να επαναλάβω τις εξετάσεις την επόμενη Τρίτη???

Υ.Γ: Μήπως επηρέασε τις εξετάσεις το ότι την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα είχα λιώσει στο μπάσκετ (σ.σ. είχα καταϊδρώσει ολόκληρος)....

----------


## Devil

ξεκουρασου και ξανακανε τις εξετασεις
μην κανεις προπονηση πριν τις εξετασεις

----------


## savage

> Μήπως επηρέασε τις εξετάσεις το ότι την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα είχα λιώσει στο μπάσκετ (σ.σ. είχα καταϊδρώσει ολόκληρος)....


101% τις επηρεασε

----------


## Eddie

> 101% τις επηρεασε


Εμ βεβαια,αφου προηγηθηκε μυικη καταστροφη λογικο ειναι!!

Εχουμε ξαναπει οτι σε μαραθωνοδρομους εχουμε δει μεχρι 15000.

Απλως για μενα τα φυσιολογικα ορια ειναι εξευτελιστικα,καλυτερα να το ειχαν στα 1000 πχ και να μην τρομοκρατειται ο κοσμος.

----------


## 1994ant

4 μέρες τώρα είμαι σε πλήρη ηρεμία... πειράζει από αύριο μέχρι την Πέμπτη να κάνω προπονήσεις και να ξεκουραστώ Παρασκευή, Σάββατο, Κυριακή και Δευτέρα και να ξανακάνω την εξέταση την Τρίτη....??? 8 μέρες ξεκουράζομαι και 4 κάνω προπόνηση....

----------


## savage

ναι κανε το ετσι.

----------


## daywalker33n

Γεια σας και απο εμενα καλος σας βρηκα.Ειμαι καινουριο μελος και θα ηθελα μοιραστω μαζι σας την περιπετεια μου.Συγχωρεστεμε για την ορθογραφια μου.κατ'αρχην ονομαζομαι Νικος ειμαι 34αρων 1.70 και 75 κιλα.αυτα τα στοιχεια τα δεινω μηπως τα διαβασει καποιος ιδικος για παραπανω βοηθεια.κανω ερασιτεχνεικα βαρη και kick boxing.πρην ενα μηνα λοιπον κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης ενω εβγαζα με δυσκολια μεν,αλλα ενα δυωρο προπονησης στο kick boxing,ξαφνικα μεσα στα πρωτα δεκα λεπτα ενιωσα ενα πονο στο στηθος,δυσπνοια και ζαλη και πρυξιμο στα ποδια.Εφυγα απο την προπονηση και την επομενη ημερα πηγα στο νοσοκομειο.Κανοντας εξετασεις αιματος ειχα ανεβασμενη ck στις 3455.ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι εκεινο το διαστημα επερνα καποια συμπληρωματα διατροφης οπως πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος τεστοστερονη και αμινοξεα.τοτε ο γιατρος μου εβαλε λιτρα ορο και ξανα εκανα εξεταση αιματος μετα απο τεσσερης ωρες και η ck εφτασε στις 4400.Αμεσως εκανα εισαγωγη και εξεταση τροπονινης για τυχον εμφραγμα.Η τροπονινη βγηκε αρνιτικη.την τριτη και τεταρτη ημερα η ck εφτασε στις 10698.το μονο που μπορουσαν να μου κανουν οι γιατροι απο οτι μου ειπαν ειναι να μου δινουν 4 λιτρα ορο καθε μερα για να μην μενει στα νεφρα και να παρακολουθουνε την καρδια μου με καθημερινη εξεταση τροπονινης.πηρα εξητιριο την εβδομη ημερα με ck 4600 και με την συμβουλη του γιατρου να πινω 4 λιτρα νερο καθε μερα μεχρι να επαναλαβω την εξεταση μετα απο τρεις ημερες,οπου και επεσε στις 367.Εμεινα εκτος προπονησης για ενα μηνα περιπου και σταματισα και τα συμπληρωματα,αλλα μετα απο μια και μονο χαλαρη προπονηση εκανα ξανα εξετασεις και η ck εχει φτασει 580 και εχω την εντυπωση οτι συνεχως αυξανει γιατι οσο ημουν στο νοσοκομειο περα απο τα συμπτωματα που ανεφερα ειχα βγαλει στο ανω μερος του σωματος μεχρι και το κεφαλι σπυρακια με πυον στις τιμες πανω απο 8000 και αυτο μου ειπαν οτι ισως ειναι λογο της καταστρωφης των κυτταρων.θα ηθελα να ακουσω την γνωμη ολων σας πιστευω οτι θα με βοηθουσε πολυ.Σας ευχαριστω και συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα με την ορθογραφια μου.

----------


## stelios17

> Γεια σας και απο εμενα καλος σας βρηκα.Ειμαι καινουριο μελος και θα ηθελα μοιραστω μαζι σας την περιπετεια μου.Συγχωρεστεμε για την ορθογραφια μου.κατ'αρχην ονομαζομαι Νικος ειμαι 34αρων 1.70 και 75 κιλα.αυτα τα στοιχεια τα δεινω μηπως τα διαβασει καποιος ιδικος για παραπανω βοηθεια.κανω ερασιτεχνεικα βαρη και kick boxing.πρην ενα μηνα λοιπον κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης ενω εβγαζα με δυσκολια μεν,αλλα ενα δυωρο προπονησης στο kick boxing,ξαφνικα μεσα στα πρωτα δεκα λεπτα ενιωσα ενα πονο στο στηθος,δυσπνοια και ζαλη και πρυξιμο στα ποδια.Εφυγα απο την προπονηση και την επομενη ημερα πηγα στο νοσοκομειο.Κανοντας εξετασεις αιματος ειχα ανεβασμενη ck στις 3455.ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι εκεινο το διαστημα επερνα καποια συμπληρωματα διατροφης οπως πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος τεστοστερονη και αμινοξεα.τοτε ο γιατρος μου εβαλε λιτρα ορο και ξανα εκανα εξεταση αιματος μετα απο τεσσερης ωρες και η ck εφτασε στις 4400.Αμεσως εκανα εισαγωγη και εξεταση τροπονινης για τυχον εμφραγμα.Η τροπονινη βγηκε αρνιτικη.την τριτη και τεταρτη ημερα η ck εφτασε στις 10698.το μονο που μπορουσαν να μου κανουν οι γιατροι απο οτι μου ειπαν ειναι να μου δινουν 4 λιτρα ορο καθε μερα για να μην μενει στα νεφρα και να παρακολουθουνε την καρδια μου με καθημερινη εξεταση τροπονινης.πηρα εξητιριο την εβδομη ημερα με ck 4600 και με την συμβουλη του γιατρου να πινω 4 λιτρα νερο καθε μερα μεχρι να επαναλαβω την εξεταση μετα απο τρεις ημερες,οπου και επεσε στις 367.Εμεινα εκτος προπονησης για ενα μηνα περιπου και σταματισα και τα συμπληρωματα,αλλα μετα απο μια και μονο χαλαρη προπονηση εκανα ξανα εξετασεις και η ck εχει φτασει 580 και εχω την εντυπωση οτι συνεχως αυξανει γιατι οσο ημουν στο νοσοκομειο περα απο τα συμπτωματα που ανεφερα ειχα βγαλει στο ανω μερος του σωματος μεχρι και το κεφαλι σπυρακια με πυον στις τιμες πανω απο 8000 και αυτο μου ειπαν οτι ισως ειναι λογο της καταστρωφης των κυτταρων.θα ηθελα να ακουσω την γνωμη ολων σας πιστευω οτι θα με βοηθουσε πολυ.Σας ευχαριστω και συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα με την ορθογραφια μου.


Γεια σου φιλε ! 
Οταν λες τεστοστερονη τι ειννοεις ? 
Επειδη αν εννοεις τεστοστερονη την ορμονη τοτε μονο συμπληρομα διατροφης δεν ειναι !

----------


## Devil

> ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι εκεινο το διαστημα επερνα καποια συμπληρωματα  διατροφης οπως πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος *τεστοστερονη* και αμινοξεα.


μαν εδω τι εννοεις? ΑΑΣ? :01. Unsure:

----------


## daywalker33n

Ναι εχεις δικιο φιλε συμπληρωματα διατροφης εννοω την πρωτεινη απλα ανεφερα οτι επερνα για παραπανω συμβουλες.οταν λες ΑΑΣ τι εννοεις,αναβολικα?

----------


## Devil

> Ναι εχεις δικιο φιλε συμπληρωματα διατροφης εννοω την πρωτεινη απλα ανεφερα οτι επερνα για παραπανω συμβουλες.*οταν λες ΑΑΣ τι εννοεις,αναβολικα?*


ναι...

----------


## daywalker33n

Στο νοσοκομειο εδειξα στους γιατρους τι επερνα και μου ειπαν οτι η τεστοστερονη ναι μεν ειναι ορμονη αλλα σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες στον οργανισμο εχει αναβολικη δραση.

----------


## beefmeup

> Στο νοσοκομειο εδειξα στους γιατρους τι επερνα και μου ειπαν οτι η τεστοστερονη ναι μεν ειναι ορμονη αλλα σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες στον οργανισμο εχει αναβολικη δραση.


μαν θα μας πεις τι ακριβως επερνες?

----------


## daywalker33n

Πρωτεινη:MASS-TECH 5LB Αμινοξεα: AMINO PROFESSIONAL DROPS 1000 Και τεστοστερονη: MUTANT TEST 150caps.

----------


## daywalker33n

Καμια γνωμη,τιποτα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πρέπει να το παρακολουθήσεις το θέμα είναι σοβαρό ακόμα και τεστοστερόνη να έπαιρνες δεν δικαιολογείτε τόσο υψηλες τιμές που αυτο το σκεύασμα τεστοστερόνης δεν ξέρω αν είναι φαρμακευτικό η κάποιο συμπλήρωμα .

αυτο αν μετα απο ξεκούραση δεν πέφτουν οι τιμές τότε έχει σχέση με κάποιο είδος μυοπάθειας , απλα δεν βλέπω να έχεις ακόμη κάποια συγκεκρημένη διάγνωση 

είναι σίγουρο πως η μυική κούραση ανεβάζει τις τιμές , αλλα το θέμα είναι να πέφτουν πάλι στα νορμάλ επίπεδα και αν με παραμικρή προπόνηση ανεβαίνουν τότε κάτι έχει επηρεάσει αυτο και πρέπει να γίνουν εξετάσεις ώστε να γίνει πρώτα σωστη διάγνωση και μετα να αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα ανάλογα 

οι πρωτείνες βοηθαν στην ανάρωση των μυών δεν επηρεάζουν αρνητικά , άλλωστε μιλάμε για νορμάλ δοσολογίες και όχι ενα κουτι στην καθησιά , επειδη έχω δεί πολλες περιπτώσεις και διαφορετικής αιτίας , πρέπει να το παρακολουθήσεις και μπορεί να είναι και κάποιο μικρόβιο που να επηρέασε , η κάποια αιτία που δεν συνδέετε μόνο με την προπόνηση 

εγω είχα δεί άτομο που ενω ερχόταν στο γυμναστήριο αισθανόταν όλο και πιο βαρυς και όσο περνούσε ο καιρός έβλεπα χειροτέρευε , του έδωσα κάποια συμπληρώματα πρωτείνη καθαρη και πολυβιταμίνη και ένιωθε καλύτερα αλλα μετα πάλι άρχησε να μην είναι καλά και τον έλεγα συνέχεια κάνε εξετασεις ειδικα το cpk  ε μετα απο καιρό πήγε και χωρίς να είναι κανένας αθληταράς είχε κατι εξωφρενικές τιμες ανεβασμένο , το έψεξε και βρήκε ότι έπασχε απο μια σπάνια μορφη μυοπάθειας και τωρα το αντιμετωπίζει με φαρμακευτική αγωγή .

γι αυτο πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γίνει διάγνωση και αν χρειαστει και δεύτερη γνώμη

----------


## kleiza7

> Γεια σας και απο εμενα καλος σας βρηκα.Ειμαι καινουριο μελος και θα ηθελα μοιραστω μαζι σας την περιπετεια μου.Συγχωρεστεμε για την ορθογραφια μου.κατ'αρχην ονομαζομαι Νικος ειμαι 34αρων 1.70 και 75 κιλα.αυτα τα στοιχεια τα δεινω μηπως τα διαβασει καποιος ιδικος για παραπανω βοηθεια.κανω ερασιτεχνεικα βαρη και kick boxing.πρην ενα μηνα λοιπον κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης ενω εβγαζα με δυσκολια μεν,αλλα ενα δυωρο προπονησης στο kick boxing,ξαφνικα μεσα στα πρωτα δεκα λεπτα ενιωσα ενα πονο στο στηθος,δυσπνοια και ζαλη και πρυξιμο στα ποδια.Εφυγα απο την προπονηση και την επομενη ημερα πηγα στο νοσοκομειο.Κανοντας εξετασεις αιματος ειχα ανεβασμενη ck στις 3455.ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι εκεινο το διαστημα επερνα καποια συμπληρωματα διατροφης οπως πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος τεστοστερονη και αμινοξεα.τοτε ο γιατρος μου εβαλε λιτρα ορο και ξανα εκανα εξεταση αιματος μετα απο τεσσερης ωρες και η ck εφτασε στις 4400.Αμεσως εκανα εισαγωγη και εξεταση τροπονινης για τυχον εμφραγμα.Η τροπονινη βγηκε αρνιτικη.την τριτη και τεταρτη ημερα η ck εφτασε στις 10698.το μονο που μπορουσαν να μου κανουν οι γιατροι απο οτι μου ειπαν ειναι να μου δινουν 4 λιτρα ορο καθε μερα για να μην μενει στα νεφρα και να παρακολουθουνε την καρδια μου με καθημερινη εξεταση τροπονινης.πηρα εξητιριο την εβδομη ημερα με ck 4600 και με την συμβουλη του γιατρου να πινω 4 λιτρα νερο καθε μερα μεχρι να επαναλαβω την εξεταση μετα απο τρεις ημερες,οπου και επεσε στις 367.Εμεινα εκτος προπονησης για ενα μηνα περιπου και σταματισα και τα συμπληρωματα,.θα ηθελα να ακουσω την γνωμη ολων σας πιστευω οτι θα με βοηθουσε πολυ.Σας ευχαριστω και συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα με την ορθογραφια μου.


Λοιπον φιλε επειδη ειχα αντιστοιχο περιστατικο, καταρχιν ο πονος στο στηθος η δυσπνοια και η ζαλη που ενιωσες ουδεμια σχεση εχουν με την αυξημενη cpk. Σταθερα ανεβασμενη cpk για χρονια λενε οι γιατροι οτι μπορει να οδηγησει σε νεφρικη ανεπαρκεια.  


""""αλλα μετα απο μια και μονο *χαλαρη προπονηση* εκανα ξανα εξετασεις και η ck εχει φτασει 580 και εχω την εντυπωση οτι συνεχως αυξανει γιατι οσο ημουν στο νοσοκομειο περα απο τα συμπτωματα που ανεφερα ειχα βγαλει στο ανω μερος του σωματος μεχρι και το κεφαλι σπυρακια με πυον στις τιμες πανω απο 8000 και αυτο μου ειπαν οτι ισως ειναι λογο της καταστρωφης των κυτταρων"""

Αυτο που θελω να σχολιασω ειναι αυτο που λες "χαλαρη προπονηση" 
Σε πιστευω οτι οντως εκανες χαλαρη. η cpk ομως δεν ανεβαινει επειδη ξερει τι θα πει χαλαρη και τι σκληρη. η cpk ανεβαινει οσο μεγαλωνει η καταστροφη μυικων κυτταρων. πρακτικα τι σημαινει αυτο? 9/10 ανθρωπους που ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ξεκινησουν γυμναστηριο σε συνδιασμο με κακη διατροφη αφυδατωση ή εστω κακη ενυδατωση κ.τ.λ θα εχουν ανεβασμενη cpk. 

Στην δικη σου περιπτωση απλα ο οργανισμος σου σου λεει οτι υπερβλαει εαυτο! ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ επειδη ενα μηνα δεν εκανες καθολου ασκηση ακομα και αυτη η χαλαρη γυμναστικη ηταν επιπονη για τον οργανισμο σου.Και ας μην την ενιωσες. Και ας εχεις κανει πολυ πιο δυνατες προπονησεις!  Για το αρχικο κομματι να εισαι χαρουμενος που ΕΤΥΧΕ (κατα την προσωπικη μου εκτιμηση) και ενιωσες καποια ενοχληση και ειδες τι τρεχει και με τη cpk. 

Το καλυτερο σου το φιλαω για το τελος! 
ξερεις ποσο ειχα εγω? περιπου 22.500!!!!
ειχα σταματησει το γυμναστηριο για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα και εκανα 10 προπονησεις οχι παραπανω.τι κιλα να σηκωνα? της πλακας. αλλα για εκεινη τη στιγμη ηταν πολλα για εμενα. μπηκα στο νοσοκομειο για κατι ασχετο και μου βρηκαν cpk στον θεο! 
θα ακουσεις αρκετες αποψεις οτι "δεν τρεχει σε ολους ειναι ανεβασμενη παντα κ.τ.λ" θα σε συμβουλευα να μην θεωρησεις αδιαφορο κατι το οποιο ειναι κακο για ολους και να προσαρμοσεις την ασκηση σου σε αυτα τα δεδομενα. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ανεβαινει η cpk με το πρωτο ζορι και με το που συνηθισει ο οργανισμος και δυναμωσεις με λιγα λογια η μυικη καταστροφη ειναι μικροτερη.
Η αντιφαση ομως που υπαρχει εδω ειναι οτι κατα πολλους το Bodybuilding σαν αθλημα θελει να πλησιαζεις τα ακρα σου για να εχεις και μεγαλυτερα αποτελεσματα. εγω θα σου ελεγα οτι υπαρχουν διαφοροι τροποι και διαφορετικες φιλοσοφιες χωρις να τσιτωνουμε το σωμα μας περισσοτερο απο οσο πρεπει. και ας νιωθουμε ωρες ωρες οτι δεν μασαμε τιποτα! τα μυικα κυτταρα κατασρεφονται και τα νεφρα επιβαρυνονται!! 

η cpk πεφτει απλα πινωντας νερο και  κατουρωντας. δεν θελει ουτε φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ουτε τιποτα. καλυτερη ενυδατωση. δοκιμασε καποιο αλλο προγραμμα και φιλοσοφια προπονησης και τσεκαρε μετα από καποιο διστημα 1 μηνα τα αποτελεσματα. να ανακαλυψεις πως αντιδραει ο οργανισμος σου

----------


## daywalker33n

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας κ.TRIANTAFYLLOY και kleiza7 ηταν διαφωτιστικες και εμπεριστατωμενες.Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως γινετε η εξεταση για την μυοπαθεια και δεν θα ηταν σωστο αυτο να γινετε αμεσως σε καποιον με τοσο υψιλες τιμες?θα μου πειτε βεβαια αναλογα τον γιατρο αλλα μεχρι τωρα σε τρεις διαφορετικους εχω παει και δεν μου λενε τιποτα γιαυτο.η τελευταια εξεταση ηταν χθες με 226 cpk ξεκιναω παλι προπονησεις και ο θεος βοηθος.θα ηθελα να ρωτησω επισης kleiza7 τι ενιωσες,τι συμπτωματα ειχες με τετιες τιμες και αν σου διμιουργησε καποιο προβλημα,γιατι εμενα στο νοσοκομειο με τρομοκρατισανε την μια μερα ερχοταν ενας γιατρος και μου ελεγε πας για ηλεκτρομυολιση μετα ερχοταν ο αλλος μου ελεγε στο τσακ σε γλιτωσαμε θα εσκαγε η καρδια σου.... οποτε καταλαβαινεις δεν ειχα ξανα αντιμετωπισει ουτε ακουσει για κατι τετοιο και τρομαξα πολυ.κατι που παρελιψα να σας πω ειναι οτι με το νερο η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν τα πηγενα και τοσο καλα επινα βεβαια αλλα οχι και 3 με 4 λιτρα που μου ειπε ο γιατρος.και κατι τελευταιο κ.TRIANTAFYLLOY και κλεινω για την τεστοστερονη μου λεγαν συνεχως οτι αυτη ευθυνετε γιατι μπορει να εχει μεσα καποια αναβολικα τα οποια δεν τα αναγραφει οπως μου ειπαν,βεβαια ειχε σφραγιδα του εοφ.και αν ειναι ετσι οντως και ειχε καποιο αναβολικο θα μπορουσε αυτο να ανεβασει την cpk?Ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι για τις απαντισεις σας!

----------


## thanashs1980

καλησπερα! και εγω αρχισα πριν 1 εβδομαδα γυμναστικη με ενα απλο σιπλιρομα διατροφις.μετα απο 4 μερες γυμναστικη
που γενικος εκανα μια εξετασι εματος το cpk ηταν 428 με κανονικο το 170.φυσικα μηχανημα με μηχανημα ενδιαφερει.
ενος φιλου ηταν 308 το ανωτερο οχι 170. οταν εκανα την εξεταση φυσικα ολλο το σομα καθε μις ηταν πιασμενος.
ι γιατρος κατεφτιαν σταματα 15 μερες μου ειπε και ξανακανε εξετασεις.βεβαια μου φανηκε καπως υπερβολικη
και ετσι μετα απο πολυ διαβασμα ειδα τι γινεται και τι πεζι με το cpk.ετσι αποφασισα να συνεχισω γυμναστηριο
και μετα απο καμια 15 μερες να το ξανακανω με ξεκουράσει 3 μερες και φυσικα να πινω και νερο γτ προτα δεν επινα.
φυσικα με ξενερωσε τελιος οταν μου πει αυτα αλλα μετα απο πολλες γνωμες και διαβασμα το ξεπερασα!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Με τον όρο υπερπροπόνηση εννοούμε αύξηση στη συχνότητα των προπονήσεων, αλλά και της έντασης αυτών, ή και των δύο μαζί. Η ένταση των προπονήσεων επιτυγχάνεται είτε με υψηλά φορτία, είτε με αυξημένο όγκο προπόνησης σε ασκήσεις, σετ και επαναλήψεις, αλλά και σε ελάττωση του χρόνου ανάπαυσης μεταξύ των σετ.
Αποτελέσματα υπερπροπόνησης:
- διαταραχή νυχτερινού ύπνου (πτώση σεροτονίνης)
- ελάττωση ανοσοποιητικού (πτώση λευκών αιμοσφαιρίων)
- μυϊκός καταβολισμός (αύξηση κρεατινοκινάσης-CPK)
- αρθραλγίες (αύξηση κυτταροκινών)
- δυσθυμία (πτώση ενδορφίνων)
Ενώ η άσκηση έχει θετική επίδραση στη διαδικασία της μυικής φλεγμονής,όπου τα WBC's αυξάνουν μετά το πέρας αυτής,η υπερβολική άσκηση και μυική καταπόνηση,έχει αρνητική επίδραση στον απόλυτο αριθμό των λευκών αιμοσφαιρίων.Εκεί βασίζονται και οι εποχιακές ευκαιριακές λοιμώξεις του ανώτερου αναπνευστικού,όταν υπάρχει το εργαστηριακό εύρημα της ραβδομυόλυσης με αυξημένη κρεατινοκινάση ορού (CK>1000).Αυτό σε συνάρτηση με υποθερμιδικές δίαιτες χαμηλών υδατανθράκων και ακόρεστων λιπαρών οξέων.Στην περίπτωση αυτή ο αθλητή παρουσιάζει δέκατα πυρετού.
Ένας κοινός παθολόγος που δεν έχει γνώσεις αθλητιατρικής,ή βιοπαθολογίας,ενδέχεται να διαγνώσει λανθασμένα την αυξημένη CPK με οξύ έμφραγμα του μυοκαρδίου.Εκεί χρειάζονται και άλλες εργαστηριακές παράμετροι,όπως το κλάσμα του μυοκαρδίου CK-MB,όπως οι τρανσαμινάσες (ALT,AST) και η τροπονίνη.Δεδομένου ότι οι σκελετικοί μύες έχουν υποδοχείς των SGOT-SGPT,είναι εύλογο πως αυξημένη αρβδομυόλυση θα επηρεάσει τα ηπατικά ένζυμα.Eκεί θα πρέπει να γίνει εκτίμιση και των χολοστατικών ενζύμων γGT,ALP & LDH.
Το πρόβλημα κατά τη ραβδομυόλυση είναι η πρωτείνη μυογλοβίνη (Hgb),που δεσμεύει το Ο2 και το μεταφέρει στους σκελετικούς-γραμμωτούς μυώνες.Αυτή η ουσία είναι τοξική για το νεφρικό σπείραμα και ενδέχεται να επηρεάζει την τιμή της κτρεατινίνης ορού.Πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη πως μεγαλύτερος ΔΜΣ ισοδυναμεί με αυξημένους μύες.Οι αυξημένοι μύες έχουν και περισσότερη καταστοφή μυικών ινών.Ως εκ τούτου η CPK ενός μεγαλόσωμου ατόμου θα είναι και υψηλότερη.
Επίσης η κοκαίνη αυξάνει τη ραβδομυόλυση,όπως και η θερμοπληξία συνοδευόμενη από άσκηση χωρίς ενυδάτωση.Είναι ένα εφιαλτικό σενάριο για τον αθλητή,πέρα τους τραυματισμούς,όπου η ανάπαυση με τη χρήση αντικαταβολικών συμπληρωμάτων,ζωικής πρωτείνης,σύνθετου υδατάνθρακα και ενυδάτωσης θα οδηγήσουν σε ανάκαμψη.

http://gtoul.com/?p=3898

----------

